# Blade Show ?



## Brad Singley (Mar 26, 2010)

Oconee Dan and I were discussing the upcoming Blade Show held here in Atlanta , GA this June 4, 5 ,6 on a different forum.  This would be a great chance for some of us to put names and faces together.  I would like to meet some of you that post here.  This is the largest knife show in the world and it's here in our backyard!  Instead of a knife photo, I 'm gonna post a photo of me and my wonderful wife of 13 years.  So tell us if you are coming and post a photo of yourself so we know who you are!


----------



## arcame (Mar 26, 2010)

the wife and I will be there, will post a pic later


----------



## knifenut (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll be there Brad...best show in the world right here in our backyard!

I bought a cheap digi just so I could put knife pics on the PC , and don't even have a digi pic of myself. I still use a 645 or 35mm for all else. If I don't get a pic up by them I'll put "knifenut" on my name tag...along with Ken44.

If there is anyone that likes knives and hasn't been to this show will be amazed. 

ps- sent you a Pm Brad, Thanks!


----------



## Brad Singley (Mar 26, 2010)

I gotcha knife nut.  I will send it your way as soon as the package hits the mailbox.  Post those pictures guys!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 26, 2010)

I may just make this show!  
p.s.  I'm the one on the right!


----------



## marknga (Mar 26, 2010)

I am going to try and make it this year. I've never been but have always wanted to.


----------



## bristol_bound (Mar 26, 2010)

Made it the last two years and planing to be there again.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 26, 2010)

bristol_bound said:


> Made it the last two years and planing to be there again.



and ur pic is where?


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll be there, at least Saturday.
478-288-2354 cell
This is the last pic I have of me.  Dan


----------



## bristol_bound (Mar 27, 2010)

> and ur pic is where?



You've seen me in person, I don't want to scare anyone off the forum,


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I may just make this show!
> p.s. I'm the one on the right!


 
You may want to bring the wife on the duck hunting trip, otherwise we may scare all of them south with the ugliness

Seriously, wish I was there.


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 31, 2010)

We will be there on Friday....I will be broke by Saturday!


----------



## DrewDennis (May 13, 2010)

I'm saving my Hidey-hole money that mama don't know about just for the show!  I cant wait!


----------



## Brad Singley (May 13, 2010)

I will be at Table 20-S this year. Looking forward to meeting you guys that post here. Please stop by and introduce yourself. I have a few vip passes to give away. If you can use it please let me know and I will send it your way
  This year I will have 4 completed knives and sheaths. I'm working on another but not sure I will finish it in time


----------



## ccookou812 (May 13, 2010)

I am trying to make it got a lot going on that weekend. In-laws coming in, trout rodeo, Church Homecoming but I am doing my best to fit it in. I would appreciate any details as this will be my first knife show


----------



## Brad Singley (May 13, 2010)

Hi CB. The annual Blade Show is held here in Atlanta in late May or early June. This is the largest knife show in the world. Somewhere around 550 tables with all manufacturers. Antique knife dealers along with stock removal makers and forged blades. Some of the best makers in the world will be here. Non stop knife action for 3 days. Hope this helps you


----------



## ccookou812 (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have been talking to Arcame about going he said I would benefit from it. I just have to squeeze it in, that weekend is shaping up to be very busy


----------



## arcame (May 14, 2010)

there won't be much fitting it in.    it took me two complete days to walk through last year.


----------



## ccookou812 (May 14, 2010)

Well then I might have to go on Friday then try to pick it up again on Sunday. Wife ain't gonna be happy either way


----------



## Nitro (May 15, 2010)

I'll be there on Friday when the doors open..


----------



## EON (May 20, 2010)

Sounds like a great opportunity, Think I'll try to work it into my schedule.


----------



## 10mmhunter (May 20, 2010)

IMG_2004.JPG

I've never gone before, but my wife and I have a date with the blade show on Saturday


----------



## 10mmhunter (May 20, 2010)

*me &*

first one is me and my new bride, second one is me and little brother (russ08) we will be a trio at the show.


----------



## arcame (May 21, 2010)

my wife and I will be working the Georgia Knife Makers Guild table on fri afternoon, yall swing by.


----------



## Joker (May 21, 2010)

i'll be there on sat.


----------



## ccookou812 (May 24, 2010)

arcame said:


> my wife and I will be working the Georgia Knife Makers Guild table on fri afternoon, yall swing by.



Looks like Friday would be the only day I could make it and even that isn't looking good. Hall County Relay for life is that afternoon/night


----------



## Woodsman (May 25, 2010)

*I will be there..........*

Ok Single, I will be there. My son and I are looking forward to it.


----------



## scottypp (May 26, 2010)

Never been to a Blade Show- can the public come in - or is it knife makers, wholesalers, retailers only ?


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (May 26, 2010)

scottypp said:


> Never been to a Blade Show- can the public come in - or is it knife makers, wholesalers, retailers only ?



open to the public


----------



## sharpeblades (May 26, 2010)

*Blade show*

If you have never been and love knives .I will be a site to see. Not only are there knives there are a lot of demonstrations you can watch. Its hard to see it all in one day


----------



## ccookou812 (May 26, 2010)

sharpeblades said:


> If you have never been and love knives .I will be a site to see. Not only are there knives there are a lot of demonstrations you can watch. Its hard to see it all in one day



You gonna come up for it Raleigh?


----------



## sharpeblades (May 26, 2010)

*Blade show*

I wont make it this year,I might try for a table next year for my Folders & my Autos


----------



## Nitro (May 27, 2010)

Been rolling change all day.

I am headed to Bob Dozier's table first......


----------



## Hookedonhunting (May 31, 2010)

My wife and I will be there Sat am.  Savin my dough.


----------



## joe sangster (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll be there !  All 3 days .  No way to see it all in 1 day .  The Ga Custom Knifemakers Guild will have a display table & several members manning it . Stop by for a visit & say hello.  A great bunch of guys & some of the most talented knifemakers in Ga !

Joe


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 1, 2010)

Well , here is my old ugly mug. Look for me and say hello , i would love to meet everyone from woodys . Scott


----------



## Brad Singley (Jun 1, 2010)

It's a bit late to come up with this idea but I will throw it out there.  What about a group photo of some of us here on the forums?  We are doing this from another forum I visit but thought it would apply here as well.
 I won't be able to head it up because of my table kinda anchors me to a spot most of the time, but would love for someone to grab this by the horns and run with it.  
  My cp # is 404-375-9422 if we plan this out!


----------



## OconeeDan (Jun 3, 2010)

OH MAN, I am sick! I just got "volunteered" at work to leave today to Myrtle Beach SC to do a big install of restaurant equipment. I am not sure when I'll get back but I know I can't go to the Blade Show Saturday. If I am lucky I can go Sunday.
I am going to miss meeting most of you on Saturday, and just hope that Sunday I can go and see some of you "remnants".
Dan


----------



## arcame (Jun 3, 2010)

Dan that does suck,  I would like to help, so, go ahead and wire me the $ that you had asved up for the show.  I promise that I will get you something really nice.


----------



## earl (Jun 4, 2010)

How about some directions or a location .


----------



## Joker (Jun 4, 2010)

earl said:


> How about some directions or a location .



June 4, 5 and 6, 2010

Cobb Galleria Centre & Renaissance Waverly Hotel   
Two Galleria Parkway, Atlanta, GA


----------



## contender* (Jun 4, 2010)

Gonna try my best to be there tomorrow. I'll have the same orange Woody's hat on too..


----------



## Nitro (Jun 4, 2010)

Went today. It was packed. Spent most of my coin at Bob Dozier's booth......... met up with GobblinLawyer and his buddy Rhett. 

We saw most everything I was interested in.

If you aren't planning to go- you are missing out. Best knife show in the world.


----------



## QTurn (Jun 5, 2010)

Headed that way in about 10 minutes!!


----------



## contender* (Jun 5, 2010)

Spent from opening till about 2:30, man what a show!! Bought some G-10 handle material, however the India stag I saw was pitiful. Got to talk Randalls with quite a few folks that I haven't talked to in a while. Alot of great lookin knives!!! Walked till my foot just wouldn't take anymore.
Brad,
It was good meeting you, wish I could have taken that polished damascus home with me. Keep up the good work!!

My latest treasure from the 2010 Blade Show!!!!
Randall SS gambler with stag and brass.


----------

